
Apple Reportedly Cuts iPhone Production By 20% To Meet Falling Demand - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/07/09/links-9-july-apple-reportedly-cuts-iphone-production-by-20-percent-to-meet-falling-demand/
======
joeblau
Everyone knows Apple's iPhone release schedule so wouldn't that make sense?

------
amykhar
It sort of makes sense for demand to be low right now. They just released a
new operating system. Typically, new hardware will follow a few months later.

------
Herald_MJ
This is not unusual at this point in the product cycle.

